

Potential Parkinson's Treatment - themichael
http://www.mpi-cbg.de/news/news-overview/news-details/article/potential-parkinsons-treatment/12.html

======
feld
This is interesting because after some brief searching D-Lactate is being
blamed for lots of things like making you feel bloated/sluggish, being a toxin
in your blood, and causing memory issues.

I wonder if the old claims are flawed research or just some probiotic hippies
spouting pseudo-science? I haven't found a good source of these claims except
a few blog posts by "doctors" which I would say are questionable at best.

My dad is in the last stages, and it probably can't hurt to suggest he try to
get more of this in his diet.

